# How'd he do that?



## Spike54 (Jan 25, 2015)

In September , 2013 rhett posted about a bath vanity he was making. I've been looking to do something very similar as far as construction goes. I want to use 2×2 legs, with panels between them. I liked how the sides went together, but then the thread went dead, and left me hanging about how to attach the back panels. I'm a rookie member to Lumberjocks and just saw the post. Also am a rookie sawdust maker. So that's my question: how to fit the back panel?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I assume you're missing the link to this entry of his.

So often you don't put a back on a vanity; you've got all sorts of plumbing stuff back there, so you just leave the back open to the wall. I'm about to build a vanity, and that's pretty much my plan.

If I was going to put a back on that… you could cut another stopped groove along the inside of each of those two panel assemblies, being careful to leave enough stock so that in conjunction with the other groove you didn't just cut a piece of square stock out of the inside corner (that'd be a "doh!"), or you could rabbet the back edge and just tack the panel into that rabbet. Which would be totally fine if it were like ¼" ply: the plywood wouldn't have much movement, so wouldn't need to float.

So: No back, or plywood panel laid into a rabbet: Either of those work for you?


----------



## Spike54 (Jan 25, 2015)

I did see that entry, but it doesn't show anything about the back. Actually, I don't want to make a vanity, but rather a free-standing cabinet for the bath with those 2×2 legs. So a back is essential. 
I think I will just lay a panel into a rabbet. Thanks for your input.


----------

